# Favorite Tarantula Type (poll)



## Palespider (Dec 16, 2003)

I thought this would be interesting. I put them into 5 categories.

1) The docile species: Aphonapelma, Brachypelma, and Grammostola.

2) The large defensive species. Most are obligate burrowers: (Acanthoscurria, Theraphosa, Lasiodora, Nhandu, Pamphobeteus, Phormictopus, and Xenesthis)

3) The feisty and bitey species. Most are deep burrowers: (Ceratogyrus, Citharischius, Haplopelma, Hysterocrates, and Pterinochilus)

4) The usually docile and colorful South American arboreals: (Avicularia)

5) The speedy, leggy, and potent arboreals: (Poecilotheria, Heterscodra, Stromatopelma, and Psalmopoeus)

Don't forget to explain why they're your favorite


----------



## Longbord1 (Dec 16, 2003)

Avicularia because dude they can jump climb and move very fast,they shoot pop,and.............................................PINKTOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mike;P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemesis6sic6 (Dec 16, 2003)

*Arboreal as well*

Avics are my thing but it was hard to choose because Im getting into NW terrstrials a little more.


----------



## pategirl (Dec 16, 2003)

Well, I like the avics, and I like pokes and the Psalmopoeus.....I just just the latter ones. I'm not picky


----------



## Pattarawut (Dec 16, 2003)

I love agressive power of King Baboon and Cobalt Blue.


----------



## Guido (Dec 16, 2003)

i like the U.S. species such as Aphonopelmas


----------



## webspinner (Dec 16, 2003)

Pamphobeteus are just a great looking monster!;P


----------



## LPacker79 (Dec 16, 2003)

One word: Tapinauchenius! =D


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Dec 16, 2003)

I chose the large defensive terrestrials.  They really are my favorite, even though I don't keep them anymore due to their hairs.  

Now I'm into arborials (avics and psalms) and OW burrowing spiders


----------



## BigSam (Dec 16, 2003)

Brachy's all the way, I'm a Brachy lover

Sam,


----------



## MrFeexit (Dec 16, 2003)

Jeez I have a bit of each and like them all. My attention does vary, but they all interest me sooooooo I stand firmly noncommited.


----------



## heyjeyniceid (Dec 16, 2003)

Forget it, Hysterocrates takes it.

8 in leg spans, stridulation, like to swim, and insatiable appetites

not to mention that im blessed with 3 that are readily visible. 

god, I love them.  I currently have Ederi, and Gigas.

gotta catch em' all!


----------



## MrFeexit (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heyjeyniceid _
> *Forget it, Hysterocrates takes it.
> 
> 8 in leg spans, stridulation, like to swim, and insatiable appetites
> ...




hmmmm I don't have one of those.........hmmmmmmm


----------



## metzgerzoo (Dec 16, 2003)

Ennie, meenie, miney mo.....my hubby and I went back and forth on this one, so here's how it stands thus far:
The zoo-me- got to love those pink toed avics and what can I say...I love a "manly" T that knows who's boss....the T, of course!
As far as Duke-hubby-goes,  He's a "manly man" kind of guy, and has had a secret obcession with T. Blondi for a lot longer than they have been "popular".  He loves their color.  He's into color, temperment is neither here nor there as far as he conserned, so it's probably a tie between blondi and C.cyaneopubescens.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 16, 2003)

Aphonopelma!!!! Aphonopelma Seemani i love these little guys they got some attuide and then can be sweet, pretty fast and i like the Jet black with white stripes i think they are amazeing looking T's, i also like Bitey burrowers like H.Gigas they are great, not so good looking but  just fun to watch..

Josh


----------



## Inuleki (Dec 16, 2003)

it's all about the bitey and fiesty....  but then again, i just kinda have a fascination with the Haplopelma spp.  running a very close second are the Pamphobetus spp.  I'm talking like a .05% difference on which I picked...


----------



## Mendi (Dec 17, 2003)

Aphonopelma, Brachypelma, and Grammostola all the way here, save for a few odd Avics, and a couple of the large defensive species. And one P.regalis as I wouldn't want the OW'ers to feel left out


----------



## Palespider (Dec 17, 2003)

I'd have to say that pokies and the likes are the most interesting species to me, but the large South Americans are a very close second.

Jim B.


----------



## DnKslr (Dec 17, 2003)

I like the docile ones like the Brachys and the Grammys. They're so laid back and cool. They're not too worried about much and they don't seem to upset when you move their stuff around. Mine goes over to see what I've done to the tank, as if it would say "oh, nice new water dish you put in here. Goes well with the other decor. I'm gonna go web something now"


----------



## Bearskin10 (Dec 17, 2003)

For me it is aboreals. Avics, Psalmopoeus, pokies and the one you forgot The Taps.   Greg


----------



## dennis (Dec 17, 2003)

I I really like the somewhat more defensive new world arboreals like Tapinauchenius and Psalmopoeus. I also doubt that Psalmopoeus (NW) whould be in the same category as Poecilotheria, Heteroscoda and Stromatopelma (OW)...
Anyway, I also like Brachypelma's!

Dennis


----------



## Palespider (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dennie _
> *I I really like the somewhat more defensive new world arboreals like Tapinauchenius and Psalmopoeus. I also doubt that Psalmopoeus (NW) whould be in the same category as Poecilotheria, Heteroscoda and Stromatopelma (OW)...
> Anyway, I also like Brachypelma's!
> 
> Dennis *


I put Psalmopoeus in the same category as Poecilotheria because despite the fact that they are on different sides of the atlantic they share a lot of the same traits with each other. Both arboreal, high strung, long legged and fast. If you like Psalmopoeus you will very likely love Poecilotheria and visa versa.

I tried to put them into the most basic categories separated by known temperament and defensive traits and habitats in the wild. And to generalize them into types of tarantula to make somewhat even categories. Ephebopus for instance are such a unique species it would really have a category of it's own since it's doesn't share the same traits as the majority.

Tapinauchenius is another somewhat unique genus. It is in the Aviculariinae sub-family but has no urticating hairs and has been known to have some different 'personality' traits then Avicularia. And since (I thought) they weren't as popular as the others and were rarer I would leave them out. I guess that was a mistake 

Jim B.


----------



## Palespider (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm pretty surprised at the results so far in the poll. I thought for sure the cute teddy bear T's would win by a wide margin. It looks as though the speedy and high strung arboreals are more popular than I originally though 

Jim B.


----------



## Deliverme314 (Dec 17, 2003)

pamphobs are number 1 followed by avics and psalmopeous


----------



## blackacidevil (Dec 17, 2003)

Favorite type in general are the fast arboreals but my favortite type to keep are the large, terrestrial kinds...for the kids.


----------



## abstract (Dec 17, 2003)

The "teddy bear terrestrials" are nice, but personality wise the aborials are really just awesome.  Plus, if you like to handle, there is nothing more fun then getting out a psalmopoeus and having it walk on you. 
Fast, wavy legs, jumping, sleek looking - just a winner all round.

The dirt-moving teddy-bear terrestrials are neat though - as long as they don't bury themselves for annoyingly long times....


----------



## chid (Dec 17, 2003)

The arboreals are my favourite's . The Poecs followed by the Avics and the others mentioned.
Chid


----------



## Atalanta (Dec 17, 2003)

Give me a monstrous, dirt-dwelling South American with a big ol' booty any day.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Dec 17, 2003)

poeci, poeci, poeci lol, though a couple of the OW burrowers interest me as do a couple of Avics.


----------



## petitegreeneyes (Dec 17, 2003)

Pokies


----------



## indigoeyes (Dec 18, 2003)

Never thought I'd say this, but OW pissy Arboreals. My Pokie is just wonderful, my maculata is my new obsession, and my Psalmopeus is adorable. And (Thanks to Inuleki) I need a Tapinauchenius! DAMNIT! 
I stil LOVE my Avics, those little pink toes are irreseistable!


----------



## Immortal_sin (Dec 18, 2003)

I would have to say the arboreals, and it's a close call between the avics and pokies...
I'd say currently, the pokies have a slight edge


----------



## NightCrawler (Dec 18, 2003)

I like old world'ers in general but most pokes and haplopelmas


----------



## vulpina (Dec 19, 2003)

I would say I have no favorite type as I have a few from each group you have listed.

Andy


----------



## joe8421 (Nov 9, 2005)

very interesting Poll ,i love pterinochilus ,haplopelma too ,but my favor is Heteroscodra ;P


----------



## wolfpak (Nov 9, 2005)

i just love brachys, colorful and docile. not too big nor too small


----------



## tarsier (Nov 10, 2005)

i find that species such as the h.maculata and the obt rcf really interest me


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Nov 10, 2005)

Theraphosa blondi and the Pamphos... my specialties!  You can't not like a pampho.


----------



## Whiskeypunk (Nov 10, 2005)

Big, hairy New World Terrestrials I like the most. I just love the personality. I just don't have the room for more big boys.


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Nov 10, 2005)

Fast Tree Spiders Kick A$$ !!


----------



## Schlyne (Nov 10, 2005)

Talk about a thread resurrection.

Arboreals   and I like the other genuses more than the avic's.

I have to admit that aggressive little dwarf species are growing on me though.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Nov 10, 2005)

I love all arboreals, but the Avics are just so cool. Calm, beautiful and just great all around critters.


----------



## Ishkabibble (Nov 10, 2005)

OW's. Primarily Pokies and Haplopelmas.


----------



## cloud711 (Nov 10, 2005)

i find the large and giant terreatrial t's such as a genic, t blondi, and l parahybana very interesting.


----------



## bengerno (Nov 11, 2005)

Haplopelmas and Poecilotheias are great!


----------



## mybabyhasfangs (Nov 11, 2005)

I voted for the avics, although I know Jason would disagree with me on this one.  I love their beauty and docile personality.  Yet they can be quite flighty which keeps you on your toes.  I love to watch them contruct their webs.  My second would be the Docile terrestrials, I love my little smithi.  

Christina


----------



## pedipalps (Mar 19, 2007)

I like the Brachys and Grammys, because i like the colors, markings, size and temperament.


----------



## Heather (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm a Pokie Fan!  I love the colors and the markings!

The way they position themselves when resting... just a beautiful sight! 

So the speedy spideys do it for me!


----------



## mcy (Mar 19, 2007)

nothing more i enjoy then taking my pokies outside to do a cage swap.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Mar 19, 2007)

You forgot Dwarf Tarantulas such as: Cyriocosmus, Holothele, Metriopelma.  I would have picked those.  

I also think putting Aphonopelmas in the docile groups is kinda funny.  If anyone has ever seen a "Carlsbad Green" in action they would probably think they were looking at a oddly colored H lividum, hehe.  Watch your fingers.


----------



## Pyst (Mar 19, 2007)

Also remember that this poll was started a little over 3 years ago. I'm sure if one was created now it there would be a lot more or different options.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Mar 19, 2007)

Pyst said:


> Also remember that this poll was started a little over 3 years ago. I'm sure if one was created now it there would be a lot more or different options.


Shows how much I read this section.  I didnt even think to check the dates, lol.  Yay me.


----------



## mandolin101 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Avicularia*

My avic is still a sling, but the combination of looks and docile nature along with arboreal tendencies just cant be beat!:}


----------



## spider_fan (Mar 20, 2007)

Docile terrestrials. Many of them are beautiful, like B. boehmei and G. pulchra, but they're still gentle enough to be handled and easy to care for.


----------



## Jonathan Rice (Mar 20, 2007)

Large Defensive Terrestrials are my fave at the moment. 

Why?

Guess I'm sick of my potent aboreals for the time being. I like a tarantula I can just see anytime.. everytime! That among other things.


----------



## moose35 (Mar 20, 2007)

webspinner 
i could not agree more i love my Pamphobeteus  they are awesome


----------



## IdahoBiteyThing (Mar 20, 2007)

*Best of both worlds*

My fave spider is my old male P. murinus that really doesn't realize he's supposed to be terrestrial.  Thinks he's an Avic. and hangs out in his plastic philodendron all day displaying for his adoring fans (who adore from a respectable distance, as he's also capable of throwing the typical OBT screaming, fall-over-backwards, fang-flashing hissy fit if you get tooo close to the beast).

Least fave: my cricket-eating pet coconut a.k.a. G. rosea. I know it's alive because the crickets disappear.  Otherwise, it's just a webbed-over coconut in a tank.  Really fascinating pet.  Maybe I'll see it someday.


----------



## BinarySpider (Mar 20, 2007)

*Arboreals Only !*

While I would like to have several different species of the Poecilotheria I do have a 5 year old son. While all parents want to believe, "my child would never do that", we all know that is a crock. Children always have and always will do what ever they can by with period. Turn your back and they will know that you are not looking.

My son is very curious and intelligent. While he has left my A.versi alone thus far I know he will eventually investigate them. It is only a matter of time. A bite from an A.versi would be bad but a bite from a Poecilotheria species could be a disaster for a 5 year old depending on the venom load.

For now I am very happy with the...

Docile and colorful arboreals: Avicularia

In the future I will get into the...

Speedy and potent arboreals: Poecilotheria

BinarySpider


----------



## Goomba (Mar 20, 2007)

Defensive Terrestrials and Bitey Burrowers are right up my alley, though I'd love to get some nice arboreals.


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Mar 21, 2007)

Im a fan of OW Arboreals.  Poecilotheria, Heteroscodra, Psalmopoeus, and Cyriopagopus species are all high on my lists of favorites.

But I also love many old world terrestrials and burrowers.  Im not a huge NW fan except for a few of the Avicularia, Xenesthis, and Theraphosa.


----------



## spider_fan (Mar 21, 2007)

Actually Midnight Psalmopeoes are NW, not OW.


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Mar 21, 2007)

Ah, i wasnt 100% on them, since I dont actually own one yet (high up on my list though), so I stand corrected.  Thank you.  Eitherway, I am still a fan of them.


----------



## kristal_kaos (Mar 21, 2007)

*My favs*

I hope I didnt post here yet, lol, but my favs are the Brachys and the avics....If I had to pick one spider as my fav it would def be the redknee.  I have never owned anything but brachys and avics as of yet, but hope to get a birdeater later...I love the looks of the pokies, but again, it will have to be much later- as I have 2 very young children: 4 ys.  and 10 months.
My 4 yr old loves my mexican fireleg, while I love the redknee, and we all adore the lil avics cuteness.


----------



## ullydin (Mar 21, 2007)

I can't give a definitive answer cuz all my babies are under 2 inches but right now I'm really into avic and psalmopeus species.  Irminia is getting pretty big and is starting to scare me a bit. I'm sure that we'll get used to each other , I just need to get used to the fact that she's growing! 

  So Speedy, arboreals and colorful avic get my vote!


----------



## missy43 (Oct 27, 2007)

*oh-ho man*

i just got into these spiders in the past six months and so far i've gotten to play with all of these on a regular basis (and i'm not using scientific names bc i'm too lazy to look em up):

a goliath bird eater
a mexican red knee
a chilean rose hair
an indian ornamental (scary as all hell, but gorgeous)
and my favorite tarantula, the peruvian pink-toe 

she has been the sweetest tarantula to start out with because this particular one was raised from a spiderling to deal well with people handling her.  while i do handle her a minimal amount, she actually welcomes being held and pet (going as far as rubbing her abdomen against your finger when you pet her, and no, not to rub bristles into your hand) i only handle her for educational purposes (i'd like children to walk away from my museum liking tarantulas)

basically, i got lucky to be handling a total sweetheart  


i would just like to add that the one time she got absolutely petrified while we had her out (this girl is never taken out without more than two people and no children around, due to her quick nature) and she completely freaked out on MY ARM she made no move to bite me at all, just ran under my arm for protection.  now if that ain't a sweetie, i don't know what is.


----------



## spiders4life (Oct 27, 2007)

I really couldnt vote in the pole, sorry mate. 
The reason is that one one hand I love the brachys, because of their coloration, and peacefull minds. But I like my Pokes, because of ther coloration and more fierce temper. My Cyclosternums because of their small size and colors and their ability to fight down pray twice their own size. My Theraphosa´s because of their size. 
When comming to think abaut it, probably if its a spider i just love it.
So all of the aboves really counts for me.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Oct 27, 2007)

I found this are hard choice, I've got Ts in the first, third and fifth catergory and I like em all. My very favorite would be the Pokeys in cat. 5 because of there speed and colouration


----------



## butch4skin (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm mostly into large NW terrestrials, and OW arboreal and burrowers. I know I'm gonna get hated on for this, but I'm not really into docile terrestrials or avics, though I do keep a female G. aureostriata that I'd never part with.


----------



## Drachenjager (Oct 27, 2007)

i like them all
however i am partial to A. anax since i used to play with them as a kid.
BUT i love My GBB and my C. sp singapore blue too even tho i seldom see the blue.


----------



## beetleman (Oct 28, 2007)

i love em all aswell, arboreals,terrestrials,oldworld,newworld,you name it,ive got a big collection of each,so they all rock in my book:clap:


----------



## Zeus9699 (Mar 29, 2008)

*My favorite*

My favorite is Lasiodora parahybana. I have a 10 inch female that I handle at my educational shows. She blows everyone away!


----------



## hairmetalspider (Mar 29, 2008)

I love the Avics but for whatever reason, my Avic Avic is the fiestiest, meanest tarantula I own, and does NOT, repeat, does NOT like to stay in her cage, and will high tail it out of there at any given time.

Thus, I've spent many a minutes on a chair trying to pry her off the ceiling.


----------



## Dance (Jun 10, 2008)

For me, it's a cross between docile terrestrials and docile/colorful arboreals. B. smithi and A. versi are possibly my two favorite species. =)


----------



## unitard311 (Jun 10, 2008)

MrFeexit said:


> Jeez I have a bit of each and like them all. My attention does vary, but they all interest me sooooooo I stand firmly noncommited.


Me too! :}  I like them all, I have a few of  more than two of the categories. Hard to choose just one!


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jun 10, 2008)

*Grammostola*

Nice poll. 

My absolute favorite genus is *Grammostola* because of _rosea, pulchra_, _aureostriata_, and *Red concepcion*, so you know how I voted. 

A close second is the genus *Avicularia* because of _versicolor_.


----------



## presurcukr (Jun 11, 2008)

got to love the "gbb" great all around


----------



## samsbugs (Jun 21, 2008)

Pokies. for sure
Sam


----------



## dragon_95 (Aug 21, 2008)

poecilotheria regalis is the best!!!!


----------



## MissyBats (Nov 14, 2009)

avics  but I love the others too, I have a range that has at least one of each of those sections, but avics are what I tend to be leaning more towards 
x


----------



## Exo (Nov 14, 2009)

^ Thread archeologist.  

Also, I like the big, bad, ground-pounders.


----------



## FireGuyX (Nov 14, 2009)

The Psalmopoeus genus are my favorites.


----------



## JC (Nov 14, 2009)

Poecilotheria and Psalmopoeus.


----------



## Shell (Nov 14, 2009)

I voted for the "docile terrestrials", only because Im so new to the hobby and my one and only T (as of right now) is a very docile juvenile G.pulchripes, who has totally helped me to overcome my fear of spiders 

Second choice for me would be the "Docile and colorful arboreals." An A. versi is next on my list.


----------



## micheldied (Nov 14, 2009)

hmmm,tough choices,but i chose of course the big and the bad.


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 18, 2009)

I only have psalmos currently, but yeah I picked them for the huge package in a tiny vessel - speedy, shy, beautiful and a healthy appetite!

 This is only the beginning though...


----------



## maitre (Nov 18, 2009)

Pokies, H Macs, and S cals are my cup of T


----------



## TarantulaFanBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Ornithoctoninae Hands down My favorite Genus Next to Phormingochilus But theres also Cyriopagopus,Lampropelma,Poecilotheria, But all in all if i had a Haplopelma robustum Id get down on both Knees and cry like a baby. I guess im trying to say i dont have a favorite Lol il ike them ALL


----------



## DooM_ShrooM (Nov 18, 2009)

i like the ones that bite!! ahaha so it will be fun wathing them eat their poor food haha


----------



## jb62 (Jul 25, 2010)

I chose these two because they are very docile..
E.campestratus and G.pulchra.


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Jul 25, 2010)

I am crazy about arboreals!! But there are several terrestrial genes I have and love as well. My favorite genes of T is Avicularia (Specifically A versi), my second would be G pulchripes, then every other Avic and Poecilotheria oh then there is the G pulchra and ummm well, I LOVE THEM ALL.


----------



## jcrow209 (Jul 25, 2010)

*I'm a pokie man!*

regalis,metallica,smithi,formosa,etc... There all so beautiful and demand respect!!! Gotta catch 'em all!!!


----------



## briarpatch10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I love grammostolas ... roseas and pulchras... Large enough for wow factor , beautiful colors and docil enough to appreciate with the lid open...lol


----------



## CAK (Jul 25, 2010)

jb62 said:


> I chose these two because they are very docile..
> E.campestratus and G.pulchra.


Now Thats a person using the search function!  Way to bring a dead thread alive!


----------



## poppaJT (Aug 17, 2010)

The docile terrestrials, slow moving, calm, easy to care for!!


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Nov 8, 2010)

I like big nw terrestrials. Panama red rump and goliath bird eater being my favorite.


----------



## robc (Nov 8, 2010)

Poecilotheria are my favorites, colorful, fast, fast growing, good eaters, not to many health problems and easy cage maintance. 

2nd:

Avics!!!!

Wait...how old is this thread LOL!!!


----------



## captmarga (Nov 8, 2010)

There isn't a place on the poll for "All of the above".  I don't care if they are fast, slow, climb, burrow, sit out on a log, or wave fangs at me.  I love them all. 

I can't decide who my current fav(s) is/are.  I like my rose hair,  I like my pokie, I like my sun tigers (new molt on one!) 

Marga


----------



## BigJ999 (Nov 8, 2010)

Citharischius, Haplopelma, Hysterocrates, etc. but i like them all so lol it doesn't matter.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Nov 8, 2010)

I think I voted like 2 years ago, but def. large defensive _Theraphosinae_! _Theraphosa, Pamphobeteus, Xenesthis, Acanthoscurria, Megaphobema_................


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 8, 2010)

robc said:


> Wait...how old is this thread LOL!!!


So old that they didn't have Lampropelma or Cyriopagopus as an option.


----------



## Enomegra (Nov 9, 2010)

I chose avics but would have to throw in dwarfs as an unofficial second.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Nov 9, 2010)

I do love the docile terrestrials BUT avics are becoming my favorite. I got my first avic slings and I am crazy about them! Now my daughter has an A metallica and she's going avic crazy too. So furry, and climby (I made up that word lol), sweet, high stepping, and pink toes!


----------



## brian abrams (Nov 13, 2010)

*Fav T Type*

Great thread!  I must admit, I got into the hobby because of my love for my Brachy's and Brazillian Blacks.  They are still among my fav's.  Increasingly, though, I find myself primarily attracted to category 2- large and aggresssive NW's, such as N Chromarus & Haiitian Browns.   I still apppreciate my G pulchra's and Brachy's, though, so I'll just vote for NW terrestrials, categories 1 & 2.  Probably leaning towards category 2...


----------



## Robotponys (Dec 20, 2011)

I chose docile terrestrials. G. Rosea are just too awesome! They're completely underrated. What other T changes their attitude every molt? Some are vicious critters with huge appetites, while some are docile and...pet rocks. But it gives you a break from staying on your toes constantly! Plus, they're hard to breed so it gives you a challenge unlike others that produce easily and with 1000's of slings.  Also, GBBs are docile-ish terrestrial-ish T's. Colorful, hungry, and kind of visible. Apohelma's are slightly more "boring", but they're native and good handlers. 
OMG I forgot about C. Elegans! Dwarfs, cute, fast growing, show adult colors when like 3/4 in! They are burrowers though. :/ but still. Also they're not typically defensive, but if you want a biter, get C. Bertae.


----------



## Echolalia (Dec 20, 2011)

Speedy and potent arboreals!


----------



## MattInNYC (Dec 20, 2011)

Old world arboreal, so choice 5, even though  Psalmopoeus is in there, it fits in with them, but I've never had one.  The potency of the venom doesn't have much bearing on how much I like them though, I like how they look and behave.  I like a thin lanky looking tarantula with interesting colors and patterns, and I like how they'll aggressively tackle even relatively large prey.


----------



## bjm54 (Dec 21, 2011)

i like avics alot, but for some reason a brachypelma or grammostola is just more my thing.


----------



## mattg70 (Dec 21, 2011)

Theraphosa!!


----------



## 19tarantula91 (Dec 21, 2011)

I love Poecilotheria.... I love the varying colors and looks from each spec. I like that they get big but not so big they have to be in a 25 gal. tank. They pretty much = amazing in my book.


----------



## kevinlowl (Nov 14, 2017)

Asian fossorials, hands down, are the best type of tarantulas for me. Love the concept of a monster hiding in its lair.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mninvert (Nov 14, 2017)

Brachypelma all the way. Would be cool to see this list broken down further


----------



## cold blood (Nov 15, 2017)

This thread makes me wonder where @Toxoderidae is.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Kendricks (Nov 15, 2017)

God damn necrophiles!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Chuckmater (Nov 17, 2017)

kevinlowl said:


> Asian fossorials, hands down, are the best type of tarantulas for me. Love the concept of a monster hiding in its lair.


I once purchased Cyriopaopus Shmidti and Hainanus pairs and (they were around 3") and I nearly died of a heart attack just rehousing them. I eventually got rid of them because they were the MEANEST, most VICIOUS monsters in my collection. My stromatopelmas, heteroscodra, pokies, and even OBTs were angels compared to those little demons. Truth be told, I fear them and I don't envision reintroducing them to my collection ever again.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 17, 2017)

Chuckmater said:


> I once purchased Cyriopaopus Shmidti and Hainanus pairs and (they were around 3") and I nearly died of a heart attack just rehousing them. I eventually got rid of them because they were the MEANEST, most VICIOUS monsters in my collection. My stromatopelmas, heteroscodra, pokies, and even OBTs were angels compared to those little demons. Truth be told, I fear them and I don't envision reintroducing them to my collection ever again.


I'm always open to rare Cyriopagopus 
(Edit: nvrmind, saw they're already gone )


My favorite are definitely the speedy arboreals. Always an adventure rehousing them. The Lampropelma in particular.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Kendricks (Nov 18, 2017)

Chuckmater said:


> I once purchased Cyriopaopus Shmidti and Hainanus pairs and (they were around 3") and I nearly died of a heart attack just rehousing them. I eventually got rid of them because they were the MEANEST, most VICIOUS monsters in my collection. My stromatopelmas, heteroscodra, pokies, and even OBTs were angels compared to those little demons. Truth be told, I fear them and I don't envision reintroducing them to my collection ever again.


I see my wish list keeps growing.....

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 18, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> I see my wish list keeps growing.....


_Selenocosmia aruana_. Go for a female. Then say 'Thank you, Chris' or 'Screw you, spaghetti '

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jones0911 (Nov 18, 2017)

Borrowers.


I love my C electric blues!!!!

Reactions: Love 1


----------

